# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Heikkotasoiset tilausajoyritykset

## Zambo

> Toki on pakko myöntää, että A-Bus ei ole ainoa, jonka kalusto edustaa omissa silmissäni lievästi sanoen säälittävää tasoa maksavien asiakkaiden kuljettamiseen, valitettavasti. Mieleen tulee näistä suurimpana toimijana eräs A-Busin kanssa samalla toimialueella hääräävä My**ymäki.


Ei kai tämä My**ymäki kovin surkea firma voi olla. Onhan se sentään Vantaan kaupungin hovihankkija.

Totta puhuen. Tuollaiset JJ:n mainitsemat firmat eivät ole alalle kovin hyvää markkinointia. On toki ymmärrettävää, että jotkut tarvitsevat halpoja kuljetuksia, mutta sitten kun joku oikeasti turvallista ja edes suhtlaadukasta kuljetusta tarvitseva tilaa em. yrityksiltä bussin, niin kyllä se syö muidenkin yritysten ja koko alan mainetta. Ja lisäksi jos kuljettaja ajelee Sisua verkkopaidassa persvako shortseista vilkkuen (todisteena Espoon asemalla otettu kuva), niin ei se luo muista kollegoistakaan kovin hyvää kuvaa.

----------


## J_J

> Ei kai tämä My**ymäki kovin surkea firma voi olla. Onhan se sentään Vantaan kaupungin hovihankkija.


Ai ei voi... No, miten vaan. Kuitenkin heidän kalustonsa on huomattavan ikääntynyttä, ja sitä näkee tien päälle "poikineena" turhan usein. Toisaalta, markalla ei saa satasen palvelua/kalustoa, toivotaan siis että tämän My**ymäen laskuttamat hinnat suhteutuvat tähän.

----------


## J_J

> On toki ymmärrettävää, että jotkut tarvitsevat halpoja kuljetuksia, mutta sitten kun joku oikeasti turvallista ja edes suhtlaadukasta kuljetusta tarvitseva tilaa em. yrityksiltä bussin, niin kyllä se syö muidenkin yritysten ja koko alan mainetta. Ja lisäksi jos kuljettaja ajelee Sisua verkkopaidassa persvako shortseista vilkkuen (todisteena Espoon asemalla otettu kuva).


Niin, ja ovatko nämä ns. roskafirmat sitten lopulta edes halpoja? Olen kuullut varsin mielenkiintoisia asioita heidän laskuttamistaan hinnoista, eikä niissä mielestäni ole huomioitu kylliksi tuota kaluston romuvaikutusta... No, onneksi oma nimeni ei komeile näiden raatojen kyljissä. Mukavampi nukkua yönsä, kun ei tarvitse hävetä silmiä päästään vain sen takia, minkä ex. postibussin kylkeen on jotkut firmansa nimen teipanneet ;-)

----------


## Zambo

> Niin, ja ovatko nämä ns. roskafirmat sitten lopulta edes halpoja? Olen kuullut varsin mielenkiintoisia asioita heidän laskuttamistaan hinnoista, eikä niissä mielestäni ole huomioitu kylliksi tuota kaluston romuvaikutusta...


Oisko jonkun sortin museolisä käytössä, kuten raitioliikenteessäkin http://www.hel2.fi/hkl/ratikka/su/tilausajot.html.

----------


## J_J

> Oisko jonkun sortin museolisä käytössä, kuten raitioliikenteessäkin http://www.hel2.fi/hkl/ratikka/su/tilausajot.html.


Ehkä kuitenkaan ei, se olisi mielestäni maksavan asiakkaan pettämistä. Raitioliikennepuolella nämä "museovaunut" ovat kai sentään jollain tavalla entisöityjä. A-Bus:n vanhukset taasen ovat suoraan edellisen omistajan käytöstä tulleita, eikä mitenkään museokäyttöön entisöityjä, eli tekniikaltaan ja ulkoasultaan läpikäytyjä. A-Bus sen sijaan ostaa autot vanhana ja runsaasti käytettynä. Kaiketi ne otetaan ajoon sellaisenaan, ainakin ed. liikennöitsijän/omistajan väritys tulee näissä varsin hyvin tutuksi. Näiden kutsuminen museokalustoksi, saati lisähinnan periminen, kuulostaa pahemmalta kuin asiakkaan kusettaminen...

----------


## kemkim

Miten asiallista on täällä luoda huonoa "roskafirman" mainetta jollekin yksittäiselle pienelle bussifirmalle ja heikentää tämän ihmisen/perheen toimeentulomahdollisuuksia. Pitäisi saada tämän bussifirman ihmisten kommentteja tänne, ettei mene ihan yksipuoliseksi. Ehkä heillä on joku hyvä selitys siihen, miksi käyttävät heikkokuntoista kalustoa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Olenpa huomannut, että jopa Hangö Trafikin tilausajoissa on näkynyt vanhoja kuttereita. Tämä kertoo aika paljon. Taisi olla kyseessä vielä jokin jalkapallojoukkue, joten luulisi, että olisi parempaakin tarjottavaa.

----------


## killerpop

> Olenpa huomannut, että jopa Hangö Trafikin tilausajoissa on näkynyt vanhoja kuttereita. Tämä kertoo aika paljon. Taisi olla kyseessä vielä jokin jalkapallojoukkue, joten luulisi, että olisi parempaakin tarjottavaa.


Sitten on erikseen käsitteet tilausajo ja auton vuokraus. Aika usein vaan vuokrabussiakin ajetaan kaikenlaisin CHARTER / TILAUSAJO -kilvin. Vuokrabussia ei oikeasta tilausajosta välttämättä erota kuin ehkä kuljettajan pukeutumisesta, jos siitäkään.

Jalkapallojoukkueet, varsinkin juniorijoukkueet eivät myöskään ole kovin usein halukkaitta maksamaan markkinahintaa tilausajosta, joten koitetaan hommata auto vuokralle ja saada joku D-kortin omaava "talkoolainen" kuskaamaan mahdollisumman edullisesti.

----------


## J_J

> Miten asiallista on täällä luoda huonoa "roskafirman" mainetta jollekin yksittäiselle pienelle bussifirmalle ja heikentää tämän ihmisen/perheen toimeentulomahdollisuuksia. Pitäisi saada tämän bussifirman ihmisten kommentteja tänne, ettei mene ihan yksipuoliseksi. Ehkä heillä on joku hyvä selitys siihen, miksi käyttävät heikkokuntoista kalustoa.


Jos jollakulla ottaa koville, että minä tai joku muu sanoo rehellisen totuuden näiden roskafirmojen romukalustosta, olen pahoillani. Suoraan sanottuna, en panisi edes pahakseni, mikäli tämän tason toimijat katoaisivat pelipöydältä vallan. Kuitenkin valtaosa maamme pienistä, keskikokoisista ja suurista alan yrityksistä tarjoaa aivan toisen tason kalustoa asiakkailleen. Miksi siis tälläisiä alan häpeäpilkkuja pitäisi sääliä tahi suojella, kysyn vaan...

Mielestäni kuitenkin ihmisillä on oikeus tietää, minkä "tasoisella" kalustolla heitä mahdollisesti kuljetetaan. Tässä viestiketjussa mainittujen kahden yrityksen kohdalla puhutaan vieläpä TILAUSAJOISTA, eikä AUTON VUOKRAAMISESTA... Huvittavaa sinänsä, että mm. eräässä suurehkossa tamperelaisessa linja-autoyrityksessä ei tarjota edes VUOKRALLE noin ikääntynyttä kalustoa, mitä A-Bus:n "tilausajobussit" valtaosin edustaa... Sen sijaan vuokralle voi saada jopa vuoden -97 kalustoa. Kenties A-Bus tarjoaa noin nuorta kalustoa tilausajoon jo lähimmän kymmenen vuoden sisällä?




> Jalkapallojoukkueet, varsinkin juniorijoukkueet eivät myöskään ole kovin usein halukkaitta maksamaan markkinahintaa tilausajosta, joten koitetaan hommata auto vuokralle ja saada joku D-kortin omaava "talkoolainen" kuskaamaan mahdollisumman edullisesti.


Ymmärrän tavallaan, että näissä ajoissa pyritään minimoimaan kustannukset, koska kaikissa perheissä ei oli suunnattomia summia ylimääräistä valuuttaa lasten harrastuksien rahoittamiseen. Varsin usein kuitenkin jonkun joukkueen jäsenen perheestä löytyy ammattikuljettaja, joka voi vaikkapa työpaikaltaan vuokrata sopuhintaan bussin pelireissulle. Vastapainoksi sitten löytyy myös toisen ääripään edustusta, eli vaikkapa joku eläkkeellä oleva D-kortin omistava henkilö, joka ei ole AMMATIKSEEN ajanut isoa autoa vuosikausiin. Omaa jälkikasvuani (jota tietääkseni ei ainakaan vielä ole) en päästäisi muutaman euron säästön vuoksi tämän kaltaiseen kyytiin... Veikkaanpa, ettei päästäisi kovin moni muukaan, mikäli vain tietäisi, millaisesta kyydityksestä on kysymys.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä heillä on joku hyvä selitys siihen, miksi käyttävät heikkokuntoista kalustoa.


Firmojen edustajat saavat ihan vapaasti selitellä täällä, jos haluavat. Asiakkaana minua ei kyllä selittelyt kiinnosta, vaan sen tuotteen ja palvelun taso, mitä olen tilannut. Jos joku yrittäjä on valinnut toimeentulotavakseen vanhoilla busseilla ajamisen niin että asiakkaat tietävät mitän saavat, niin sitten asiasta kirjoittelun ei pitäisi mitenkään häiritä. Jos liiketoimintaidea onkin, että asiakkaalle yritetään myydä tilausajo vanhalla bussilla, vaikka asiakas odottaisikin jotakin parempaa, on kyse lähinnä kusettamisesta, ja siinä tapauksessa on ihan oikein, että asiasta kerrotaan.

----------


## Zambo

> Firmojen edustajat saavat ihan vapaasti selitellä täällä, jos haluavat. Asiakkaana minua ei kyllä selittelyt kiinnosta, vaan sen tuotteen ja palvelun taso, mitä olen tilannut. Jos joku yrittäjä on valinnut toimeentulotavakseen vanhoilla busseilla ajamisen niin että asiakkaat tietävät mitän saavat, niin sitten asiasta kirjoittelun ei pitäisi mitenkään häiritä. Jos liiketoimintaidea onkin, että asiakkaalle yritetään myydä tilausajo vanhalla bussilla, vaikka asiakas odottaisikin jotakin parempaa, on kyse lähinnä kusettamisesta, ja siinä tapauksessa on ihan oikein, että asiasta kerrotaan.


Oleellinen asia onkin, että asiakas tietää mitä saa ja mistä maksaa. A Bus:n markkinointia en ole nähnyt, mutta vantaalaisen kilpailijan nettisivuilla sanotaan mm. seuraavaa: 
- tilausajobussissa matka taittuu turvallisesti ja rattoisasti! 
- Nykyaiakaiseen kalustoomme kuuluu 18 linja-autoa sekä 50 pienoisbussia

Kyseisen yrityksen kohdalta tämä on harhaanjohtavaa. Erityisesti vantaalaiset koulutoimen ja erityisryhmien asiakkaat tietävät, että turvallisuus on kaukana. Vantaan Sanomien yleisöosastolla on kerrottu matkustajien jopa pelänneen ja vaatineen matkan keskeyttämistä bussin huonon kunnon takia.

Ymmärrän toki täysin miksi mm. edellämainittuja yrityksiä tarvitaan. Partiolaisille ja urheiluseuroille kuljetuskustannukset ovat iso osa vuoden kuluista ja niistä on helppo säästää. Bussin tasosta ei välttämättä nouse niin suuri meteli, kuin esim. jäämaksujen säästämisessä siirtymällä ulkojäälle pelaamaan. Omalla kohdallani, valmentajana ollessani, menimme Tampereelle fudisturnaukseen siten, että bussi hajosi kahdesti matkalla. Pojilta jäi kaksi peliä pelaamatta, ei ollut fiilikset korkealla. Toki parempitasoinekin linja-auto voi hajota (nykyisin ehkä seota) matkalla, mutta todennäköisyys alkaa olemaan häviävän pieni, että kaksi bussia hajoaa Hki-Tre välillä. Lisäksi kiireessä korvaavaa bussia ei tarvitse odottaa varikolta, vaan sen saa yleensä jostain muusta yrityksestä matkan varrelta.

----------


## mhbus

Tästä Suomen suurimmasta Sisu-liikennöitsijästä on juttu Ajolinja -lehden numerossa 4/2007, sopivasti otsikolla "Oman tien kulkija".  Melko avoimesti siinä ko. liikennöitsijä toimintaperiaatteitaan selvittää.

----------


## kuukanko

Vantaan kaupungin hovihankkijasta taas on kirjoitettu Auto- ja kuljetusala -lehdessä otsikolla "Kauhun hetkiä luokkaretkellä Vantaalla".

----------


## kemkim

> Vantaan kaupungin hovihankkijasta taas on kirjoitettu Auto- ja kuljetusala -lehdessä otsikolla "Kauhun hetkiä luokkaretkellä Vantaalla".


Jos Vantaan kaupunki haluaa tilata halpabussiyhtiöltä bussin, niin sitä sitten saa mitä tilaa. Ei voi olettaa, että halvalla saisi hyvää. Ihme tosin, että katsastuksessa ei ole huomattu näin vakavia puutteita bussien kunnossa. Bussit pitäisi tarkistaa paremmin kuin henkilöautot juuri siitä syystä, että vian sattuessa on paljon enemmän ihmishenkiä vaarassa. Outoa, jos matkustajien kuljettaminen vaarallisella bussilla olisi laillista. Olisi kiva tietää, millaiselta nakkikioskilta Suomen 4. suurin kaupunki ostaa kuljetuspalvelunsa. Kehitysvammaiset lapset laitetaan kaupungin taholta jonkun "Nukkumatin" (eli torkahtelevan kuskin) ja leviämisvaarassa olevan bussin kyytiin, kun se on halpaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos Vantaan kaupunki haluaa tilata halpabussiyhtiöltä bussin, niin sitä sitten saa mitä tilaa.


Vantaa vaan ei todennäköisesti halua halvinta mahdollista, vaan halvimman mahdollisen joka hoitaa tarvittavan tehtävän kunnialla. Tilausajoja kilpailuttaessa on vaan ollut julkisista hankinnoista (myös YTV:n ja HKL:n tilaamasta bussiliikenteestä) niin tuttu ongelma, laatutekijöitä ei osata vaatia ja arvostaa tarpeeksi. Julkisissa hankinnoissa vaadittavat ja muuten huomioitavat laatutekijät on vielä osattava luetella ennakolta, yksityiset voivat vaan pyytää tarjoukset ja katsoa sen jälkeen, millaisia eroja tarjoajien välillä on. Kun laatua ei osata arvioida, jää ainoaksi mittariksi sitten hinta - ja voittanut tarjous on sen mukainen. Linkitetyn jutun mukaan nyt Vantaallakin on otettu oppia ja seuraavassa kilpailutuksessa tulee mukaan ikävaatimus busseille. Se on tosin kaukana vielä siitä, että kaikki onnistuneen tilausajon edellytykset olisivat mukana vaatimuksissa.

----------


## J_J

> Outoa, jos matkustajien kuljettaminen vaarallisella bussilla olisi laillista. Olisi kiva tietää, millaiselta nakkikioskilta Suomen 4. suurin kaupunki ostaa kuljetuspalvelunsa. Kehitysvammaiset lapset laitetaan kaupungin taholta jonkun "Nukkumatin" (eli torkahtelevan kuskin) ja leviämisvaarassa olevan bussin kyytiin, kun se on halpaa.


Outoa, että hetki sitten puolustelit "roskafirmojen" yrittäjiä ja taasen nyt olet ikään kuin tuomitsemassa tahoja, jotka heiltä tilaavat kuljetuksia... Joissakin yhteyksissä tätä kutsutaan "takin käännöksi", toisissa yhteyksissä taas "silmien avaamiseksi" :-)

----------


## Hujis

Tälläviikolla voi pongailla näitä kyseisiä "halpa"yhtiöitä HesaCupin ajoista, pyörii kenttien ja majoituskoulujen välillä usean auton voimin. Abus ja Vantaalainen matkapalvelu Astor näitä suurimmaksi osaksi ajelee, mutta tänään näytti olevan jo Myllikänkin autoa seassa. Melkoinen savu olikin ilmoilla Taivallahden koulun edustalla eilis iltapäivänä, kun 2x Sisu/Ajokki Express, ysikutter Scania BF111 ja ex. Hyvinkääläinen M353 päräyttivät koneet käyntiin.

Tänään tuli töiden puolesta Kolohongan suunnalla ajeltua, ja ohessa muutama kuva ylhäällä mainitun yhtiön varikon rivistöstä. Tuonnehan siirtyi aika läjä vanhoja Savonlinjan autoja heidän uusiessa kalustoa, ja monenlaista kulkinetta pihalla seisoikin. Ei varmaan ole kyllä kaikki autot ajossakaan...tai mistäs minä tiedän. Nämä siis ovat senhetkisiä paikallaolleita autoja sieltä siistimmästä päästä. Varaosarivistö oli sitten aivan erikseen.

----------


## Ajomestari

Tuo myllymäen varikko sijaitsee linjojen v68, s518 ja s741 päätepysäkin vieressä. Se mitä tulee asiakkaisiin joita firma palvelee, ei varmaan edes tiedä minkälainen on kunnossa oleva bussi, eli tuskin joku intialainen tai joku kenialainen jalkapallojoukkue osaa vaatia jotain turismoa tai setraa. Ja jokin eläkeläispoppoo taas muistelee 30 vuotta sitten tehtyjä matkoja samanlaisella bussilla kuinka oli yhtä kivaa, kun nokkakone kehräsi nätisti. Se mitä tulee katsastukseen, niin voisi kyllä katsastaa useammin senkin takia koska kilometrejä tulee monta kertaa enemmän kuin henkilö autoon. Vantaan kaupungin kannattaisi harkita oman yhtiön perustamista, joka hoitaisi koulu ja vammaiskuljetukset.

----------


## Ozzy

Ajokki Citykin siellä vielä on, se taitaa olla varsinainen fakiiri joka tekisi Antin/Miskan tavalla kalustolistan Myllymäen ja Mynä-Anderssonin kalustosta.

Itse asiassa tänään surffailin tuonne Vehon sivuille , jossa saisi alle 20kolmen tonnin Ex-Rindellin Ajokki Royalin- ihan oikeesti tuon voisi vaikka ostaa

----------


## J_J

> Itse asiassa tänään surffailin tuonne Vehon sivuille , jossa saisi alle kolmen tonnin Ex-Rindellin Ajokki Royalin- ihan oikeesti tuon voisi vaikka ostaa


Sitten suhteutammekin Ajokki Royalin "käyvän arvon" vaikkapa A-Bus:n tahi Myllymäen kaluston käypään arvoon... Kappas, huomaamme, että parilla keikalla tehdään rahaa sama summa, millä ko. keikkojen hoitamiseen käytetyn kaluston OSTAMINEN maksaisi. Tervettä touhua, eikö vaan?

Muistetaan silti, ettemme vain vahingossakaan moiti/hauku näitä "yrityksiä", saati sitten vaikeuta niiden omistajien toimeentuloa tai elannon hankkimista. Kunniallisia liikkeenharjoittajiahan he ovat, eikö vain...

----------


## kemkim

> Outoa, että hetki sitten puolustelit "roskafirmojen" yrittäjiä ja taasen nyt olet ikään kuin tuomitsemassa tahoja, jotka heiltä tilaavat kuljetuksia... Joissakin yhteyksissä tätä kutsutaan "takin käännöksi", toisissa yhteyksissä taas "silmien avaamiseksi" :-)


No en tiennyt, että tilanne on noin paha. Kyllä lakia pitäisi silti noudattaa, vaikka olisi miten halpafirma. Sen sijaan, jos joku ajaa sellaisilla rämäbusseilla, jotka kuitenkin kulkevat joten kuten ja menevät katsastuksesta läpi, se on ok. Mutta lakia ei missään tapauksessa saa rikkoa ja toimiluvat pois sellaisilta, jotka tällaista harjoittavat. Toisaalta, aina kun on kysyntää, on myös tarjontaa. Jos Vantaan kaupunki haluaa tilata heikkotasoisilta firmoilta kuljetuksia, niin en minä lähtisi moittimaan heitä, jotka tähän tarpeeseen vastaavat halvalla hinnalla ja tilaajaa tyydyttävällä palvelulla. Lakia on silti joka tapauksessa noudatettava.

----------


## kemkim

> Tänään tuli töiden puolesta Kolohongan suunnalla ajeltua, ja ohessa muutama kuva ylhäällä mainitun yhtiön varikon rivistöstä.


Jaa, siinähän alkaa olla tieliikennemuseo koossa  :Smile:  Jos noin helposti pääsee rahoihin käsiksi, niin pitäisi varmaan käydä Veholta hakemassa joku bussivanhus ja pistää firma pystyyn. Voisi sitten kilpailla näitä muita vastaan sillä, että rahat saa takaisinkin, jos bussi hajoaa matkalle tai kuljettaja nukahtaa rattiin.

Tuollaisten kyytiin pääsee usein maaseudun vakiovuoroilla ja Vaasan paikallisliikenteessä. Ainakin Forssa-Loimaa -reitillä on kunnioitettavaan arviolta yli 20 vuoden ikään ehtineitä busseja, samoin Porista Kankaanpäähän joskus oli, kun vakiovuorolla tuon reitin matkustin. Vihdissäkin taitaa jollain reitillä olla. Eipä siinä mitään, kyllä ne kulkevat, mutta kun matkanteko noilla maksaa saman verran kuin tuoreemmillakin busseilla, niin vähän jää hinta-laatu-suhde mietityttämään. Toisaalta perille pääsee ja se on kai se pääasia. 

Usein kyllä näkee jo bussien ikähaitarista ja kunnosta sen, että millä tolalla on bussifirman talousasiat. Huonokuntoisten bussien omistajaa kun olen inoa.fi:stä katslelut, niin hyvin usein on jo vuosia jatkunut tappiokierre menossa. Esim. Kivistö, Veljekset Salmela, kymmeniä tuhansia euroja tappiota joka vuosi. Mistähän sitä rahaa löytyy vuosi vuodelta, kun ne bussitkin pitäisi joskus uusia, kun eivät enää mene katsastuksesta läpi.

----------


## Ajomestari

> Usein kyllä näkee jo bussien ikähaitarista ja kunnosta sen, että millä tolalla on bussifirman talousasiat. Huonokuntoisten bussien omistajaa kun olen inoa.fi:stä katslelut, niin hyvin usein on jo vuosia jatkunut tappiokierre menossa. Esim. Kivistö, Veljekset Salmela, kymmeniä tuhansia euroja tappiota joka vuosi. Mistähän sitä rahaa löytyy vuosi vuodelta, kun ne bussitkin pitäisi joskus uusia, kun eivät enää mene katsastuksesta läpi.


Bussien kunto ei vielä kerro yrityksen tilasta. Esim salmelalla on hyvä omavaraisuus aste. Velkaakaan ei taida olla paljoa?. Ompa toimitusjohtaja Esa Salmela joskus kertonut että, "meillä eivät matkustajat katso bussien ikää, vaan meidän aikatauluja miten bussit kulkevat". Mitä halpabussiyhtiöön tulee, on sen perustaminen helppoa. Tarvitsee käydä muutaman päivän kestävä koulutus, joka antaa oikeudet harjoittaa bussiliikennettä. Sitten hoitaa liikenneluvat itselle. Ja ostaa sitten bussi  :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Bussien kunto ei vielä kerro yrityksen tilasta. Esim salmelalla on hyvä omavaraisuus aste. Velkaakaan ei taida olla paljoa?. Ompa toimitusjohtaja Esa Salmela joskus kertonut että, "meillä eivät matkustajat katso bussien ikää, vaan meidän aikatauluja miten bussit kulkevat".


Salmelalla oli hyvä omavaraisuusaste vielä vuonna 2001, 55%. Sen jälkeen se on vuosi vuodelta tippunut ja on nykyään 35%. Tilikauden tulos on ollut vuodesta 2002 lähtien pakkasella, milloin -23 000, milloin -192 000 . Liikevaihtokin on ollut tasaisessa laskussa. Henkilöstöä oli 2001 59 ihmistä, nykyään 45. Kyllä se on niin, että tätä menoa joku isompi firma haukkaa Salmelan ennen pitkää, Koiviston Autoa veikkaisin. Elleivät saa tuota tappiokierrettä nurin. Ja kyllä heillä olisi mahdollisuuksia saada, sillä tarjonta on aika hyvää Kemin ja Tornion välillä, luulisi tuollaisilla aikatauluilla houkuttelevan ihmisiä bussien kyytiin. Joku heillä on vain ongelmana, kun tappiota on alkanut tulla. Ehkä se oli se 2000-luvun alun autoverojen kevennys.

----------


## Ajomestari

Kyllä varmaan yksityis autoilu on vienyt paljon matkustajia salmelalta. Mutta kyllä junakin vie oulu-kemi-tornio väliltä matkustajia. Muistan kun olin v2002 rovaniemen akk:ssa bussikurssilla, kuinka tyhjä oli esim. 23.20 lähtevä vuoro oulusta rovaniemelle. Semmoista 5-10 matkustaja määrää oli tuolla linjalla, tosin useinmiten matkustin sunnuntaisin

----------


## Hujis

> Oleellinen asia onkin, että asiakas tietää mitä saa ja mistä maksaa. A Bus:n markkinointia en ole nähnyt, mutta vantaalaisen kilpailijan nettisivuilla sanotaan mm. seuraavaa: 
> - tilausajobussissa matka taittuu turvallisesti ja rattoisasti! 
> - Nykyaiakaiseen kalustoomme kuuluu 18 linja-autoa sekä 50 pienoisbussia


Itseäni huvitti myös suunnattomasti nämä kohdat. 

Rajan toisella puolella Espoossa ei varsinaista sopimusta retkikuljetuksista ole, mutta esimerkiksi uimaopetukseen kuljettaa Westendin Linja. Luokkaretkille ja leirikouluihin on omalta kylältä toinen yrittäjä, elikkäs Åbergin linja räätälöinyt kouluille omanlaisen paketin ja melkoisen edullisen hinnoittelun. Väittäisin ettei kannata muualta edes katsella. Retkikuljetustarjouksia on nähty aina Lehtimäen Liikenteeltä saakka, oiken yritysprosyyrien kera. Jos edellämainituilta tahoilta kyydin tilaa, voi varmasti olettaa laatuun liittyvien asioiden olevan kunnossa. 

Eikä sillä, ettei myllymäkiä sun muita täällä puutarhakaupungissakin pyörisi, mutta onpahan koulujen ilmoitustauluilla rehtoreiden kokemuksia halvoista kyydeistä, joissa lämpimästi suositellaan jättämään tiettyjen putiikkien palvelut väliin. Mutta eihän sitä uskota, ellei itse koe. Laatuun on vaikea panostaa rahallisesti, kun jokainen euro on revittävä vanhempainyhdistyksiltä tai luokan omalla toiminnalla saatavista tuloista, senttiäkään kun ei huoltajilta saa pyytää. Mikä oiva markkinarako!

Koulujen varsin suosittu retkikohde tiedekeskus Heureka tilaa kutsutuille ryhmille kuljetuksen omaan piikkiin, heidän hankkijansa tuntuu olevan LT-Buss Oy. Tiedä häntä, ilmeisesti jotain yhteistyökuvioitakin Myllikän kanssa. Ja kalusto ainakin joku aika sitten näytti tällaiselta.

 

Retkipäivä oli erittäin kirpakka pakkaspäivä, ja kuljettaja kertoikin polkeneensa tuohon lahtelaiseen kaasua puolisen tuntia ennen lähtöä, jotta polttoaineensyöttö suli. Sisällä autossa oli melkoinen sähköjohtojen sekamelska, niskaa sai kumartaa jottei katosta roikkuvat piuhat jää kaulan ympärille kun etuovesta astui sisään. Elikkäs näin.

----------


## Zambo

> Rajan toisella puolella Espoossa ei varsinaista sopimusta retkikuljetuksista ole,...


Espoolla on kilpailutettu sopimus kaikista kaupungin kuljetuksista. Espoon hovihankkijoita ovat Westendin Linja, Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne, Lindholm Lines ja Kajon.

----------


## Hujis

> Espoolla on kilpailutettu sopimus kaikista kaupungin kuljetuksista. Espoon hovihankkijoita ovat Westendin Linja, Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne, Lindholm Lines ja Kajon.


Oolrait, tuotapa en tiennytkään, vaikka kyseisessä puulaakissa työskentelin useamman vuoden. Eikä sen puoleen kaupungin taholta asiasta kerrottu, vaikka monesti retkikuljetuksia järjesteltiin yhteistyöllä virastojen kanssa. Koulutoimen puolella noista ajoi vain tosiaan vain WL, ja retkikuljetuksiin sitten juurikin Åbergia yms. Kiitos korjauksesta!

----------


## Camo Lissabone

A-Busilla ei markkinointia harrasteta, suhteilla saa jo tarpeeksi ajoa.

----------


## J_J

> A-Busilla ei markkinointia harrasteta, suhteilla saa jo tarpeeksi ajoa.


Tämä on varsin ymmärrettävää. Olisi varsin hankalaa toteuttaa "houkuttelevaa markkinointia" tuollaisella romulaivastolla. Eikä tulisi mieleenikään, että kehtaisin omaa tai yritykseni nimeä teippauttaa tuollaisten pommien kylkiin. Olisi varsin mielenkiintoista tietää, mitä tarkoitetaan tässä yhteydessä "suhteilla saaduilla ajoilla"... Onko joitakin ajojen tilaajia kestitty oikealla hetkellä sopivasti, vai mistä on kysymys? En pysty edes kuvittelemaan, miten hyvää PALVELUN pitäisi olla, jotta sillä voitaisiin korvata kaluston täysin puuttuva taso.

----------


## kemkim

> A-Busilla ei markkinointia harrasteta, suhteilla saa jo tarpeeksi ajoa.


Mutta firma on harrastanut lahjoituksia hyväntekeväisyyteen. Täysin kylmästä bisneksestä ei siis näytä olevan kyse. Joku jää silti mietityttämään tuossa halpabussimeiningissä yleensäkin. Eihän esimerkiksi tuo Myllymäen touhu jatkuisi, ellei joku Vantaan kaupungilla suojelisi tuota firmaa. Ja lääninhallitus, vai mikä lie joka tilausbussitouhua kontrolloi, outoa etteivät ole puuttuneet vaaralliseen matkustajakuljetukseen, vaikea kuitenkin olisi uskoa, että hyvävelisysteemi pelaisi viranomaisia kohtaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tämä on varsin ymmärrettävää. Olisi varsin hankalaa toteuttaa "houkuttelevaa markkinointia" tuollaisella romulaivastolla. Eikä tulisi mieleenikään, että kehtaisin omaa tai yritykseni nimeä teippauttaa tuollaisten pommien kylkiin. Olisi varsin mielenkiintoista tietää, mitä tarkoitetaan tässä yhteydessä "suhteilla saaduilla ajoilla"... Onko joitakin ajojen tilaajia kestitty oikealla hetkellä sopivasti, vai mistä on kysymys? En pysty edes kuvittelemaan, miten hyvää PALVELUN pitäisi olla, jotta sillä voitaisiin korvata kaluston täysin puuttuva taso.


Jaahah, nyt täällä ruvettiin provoilemaan! No, joillekin vanha auto on paska, vain koska se on vanha. Joillekin pitää olla aina uusi ja mahdollisimman komea auto, koska heidän egonsa kärsii muuten. Jotkut vain eivät suostu ymmärtämään, että vanhallakin autolla voi olla hyvä tehdä töitä ja matkustaa. Tärkeintähän on, että auto on kunnossa. Minä ajoin Helsinki Cupin vuoden 1979 Scania BF111/Wiima M-300:lla tyytyväisenä luotettavalla autolla!
A-Busin johtaja on entinen Askaisten Auton ajomestari, joka perusti oman yrityksen ja näköjään on vienyt asiakkaita mukanaan. Lisäksi hänen muu tuttavapiirinsä käyttää hänen firmansa palveluita. Ja autoja ajavat kokeneet kuljettajat, joilla ei mene pienestä sormi suuhun. Tokihan autotkin huolletaan ja korjataan asiallisesti.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Mutta firma on harrastanut lahjoituksia hyväntekeväisyyteen. Täysin kylmästä bisneksestä ei siis näytä olevan kyse. Joku jää silti mietityttämään tuossa halpabussimeiningissä. Eihän tuo touhu jatkuisi, ellei joku Vantaan kaupungilla suojelisi tuota firmaa. Ja lääninhallitus, vai mikä lie joka tilausbussitouhua kontrolloi, outoa etteivät ole puuttuneet vaaralliseen matkustajakuljetukseen, vaikea kuitenkin olisi uskoa, että hyvävelisysteemi pelaisi viranomaisia kohtaan.


Miten niin halpabussimeininkinkiä? Miten niin vaarallista matkustajakuljetusta? Todista se!! Autot ovat huollettuja ja katsastettuja sekä toimivia. Ja kuljettajat päteviä kokoneita konkareita. Miksi semmoiseen pitäisi viranomaisten puuttua? Siksikö vain, kun auto ei ole uusi? Kannattaisi jättää nyt perusteeton paskanjauhanta ja mustamaalaus vain oman päänsä sisään.

----------


## J_J

> Jaahah, nyt täällä ruvettiin provoilemaan!...
> A-Busin johtaja on entinen Askaisten Auton ajomestari, joka perusti oman yrityksen ja näköjään on vienyt asiakkaita mukanaan.


Ei kyseessä ollut sen suuremmin provo, kunhan nyt totesin tosiasioita ja kerroin oman mielipiteeni. Ilmeisesti As*aisten Autolta on jotkut opit tarttunut liiankin tiukasti selkäytimeen? Muistelen että myös As*aisten Auton nimissä on näkynyt liikenteessä jos jonkinlaista pommikonetta, lisänä jo monessa foorumissa keskustelun kohteena olleet "omavalmisteet" joiden olemassaolon Volvo valmistajan ominaisuudessa on kieltänyt...




> Miten niin halpabussimeininkinkiä? Miten niin vaarallista matkustajakuljetusta? Todista se!! Autot ovat huollettuja ja katsastettuja sekä toimivia. Ja kuljettajat päteviä kokoneita konkareita. Miksi semmoiseen pitäisi viranomaisten puuttua? Siksikö vain, kun auto ei ole uusi? Kannattaisi jättää nyt perusteeton paskanjauhanta ja mustamaalaus vain oman päänsä sisään.


Jos ei kyseessä ole nimenomaan "halpabussimeininki", niin ihmettelen kyseisten yritysten asiakaskuntaa vielä enemmän, kuin aiemmin. Ainoa peruste mainittujen liikennöitsijöiden käytölle omissa silmissäni on raha, ja senkin osalta vain rahan säästäminen. Älä vain väitä, että nämä yhtiöt laskuttavat samalla numerolla alkavia summia, kuin laadukkaiksi, säällisellä kalustolla liikennöiviksi tunnetut ja tunnustetut yritykset?!

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ei kyseessä ollut sen suuremmin provo, kunhan nyt totesin tosiasioita ja kerroin oman mielipiteeni. Ilmeisesti As*aisten Autolta on jotkut opit tarttunut liiankin tiukasti selkäytimeen? Muistelen että myös As*aisten Auton nimissä on näkynyt liikenteessä jos jonkinlaista pommikonetta, lisänä jo monessa foorumissa keskustelun kohteena olleet "omavalmisteet" joiden olemassaolon Volvo valmistajan ominaisuudessa on kieltänyt...
> 
> 
> 
> Jos ei kyseessä ole nimenomaan "halpabussimeininki", niin ihmettelen kyseisten yritysten asiakaskuntaa vielä enemmän, kuin aiemmin. Ainoa peruste mainittujen liikennöitsijöiden käytölle omissa silmissäni on raha, ja senkin osalta vain rahan säästäminen. Älä vain väitä, että nämä yhtiöt laskuttavat samalla numerolla alkavia summia, kuin laadukkaiksi, säällisellä kalustolla liikennöiviksi tunnetut ja tunnustetut yritykset?!


Itse asiassa A-busin johtajalla on ekologinen ajatus; eli on ekologisempaa ajaa busseilla niin kauan kuin on mahdollista ja kannattavaa, kuin pistää romuksi autoja, joilla on vielä teknistä käyttöikää jäljellä. Hetku-Scanian käyttöikähän on ääretön, jos edes joskus muistetaan öljyt vaihtaa...  :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Miten niin halpabussimeininkinkiä? Miten niin vaarallista matkustajakuljetusta? Todista se!! Autot ovat huollettuja ja katsastettuja sekä toimivia. Ja kuljettajat päteviä kokoneita konkareita. Miksi semmoiseen pitäisi viranomaisten puuttua? Siksikö vain, kun auto ei ole uusi? Kannattaisi jättää nyt perusteeton paskanjauhanta ja mustamaalaus vain oman päänsä sisään.


Tarkoitin tuolla lähinnä Myllymäkeä, se jäi kirjoittamatta tuohon. Heistä kun oli oikein tuolla kuljetusalan lehdessä artikkelikin. A Busista en tiedä sen enempää, kuin tässä ketjussa on mainittu, eli halvalla kuljettavat ja vanhaa kalustoa käyttävät. Jos pitävät kuljettajansa hereillä ajon aikana ja bussit eivät laukea matkalle, niin voi vain toivottaa menestystä bisneksille.

----------


## J_J

> Itse asiassa A-busin johtajalla on ekologinen ajatus; eli on ekologisempaa ajaa busseilla niin kauan kuin on mahdollista ja kannattavaa, kuin pistää romuksi autoja, joilla on vielä teknistä käyttöikää jäljellä. Hetku-Scanian käyttöikähän on ääretön, jos edes joskus muistetaan öljyt vaihtaa...


Ja tämäkö ei ollut provoamista? On varmasti todella "ekoa" ajaa 20-30 vuotta vanhoilla öljyä polttavilla autovanhuksilla, jos verrataan vaikkapa auton tuottamia päästöjä ilmakehään... Toki kaikki asiat voidaan koettaa kääntää "parhain päin" vaikka minkälaisilla tekosyillä ja suoranaisella paskan jauhamisella. Tosiasia nyt vaan on, että ekologisuus on kaukana 70-luvun tekniikkaa edustavista linjavaunuista. Valitettavasti.

----------


## Zambo

> Ja tämäkö ei ollut provoamista? On varmasti todella "ekoa" ajaa 20-30 vuotta vanhoilla öljyä polttavilla autovanhuksilla, jos verrataan vaikkapa auton tuottamia päästöjä ilmakehään... Toki kaikki asiat voidaan koettaa kääntää "parhain päin" vaikka minkälaisilla tekosyillä ja suoranaisella paskan jauhamisella. Tosiasia nyt vaan on, että ekologisuus on kaukana 70-luvun tekniikkaa edustavista linjavaunuista. Valitettavasti.


Viherpiipertäjät onnistuvat usein kääntämään kaikki asiat omasta näkökulmastaan oikeiksi. Päästötasoltaan Euro -7 olevat autot eivät millään mittarilla katsoen ole pitkällä aikavälillä ympäristöystävällisiä. Jos näin olisi, niin vihreät (joilla kait omasta mielestään on sanansijaa Helsingin asioissa) varmaan vaatisivat HKL kilpailutuksissakin vain vanhaa kalustoa, koska se on ympäristöystävällisempää. Äkkiä yhtäpaljon öljyä kuin naftaa syövät Wiimat takaisin Uralilta. Mitähän jos kaikki ajattelisivat samalla tavalla, että jätetään uusi auto ostamattaa ja ajellaan vaikka warreilla. Niin ja olen monesti äänestänyt vihreitä, eli mitään poliittista ei ole taustalla.

A Bus:lla/ Busilla vai miten lie ilmaistaankaan kalusto lienee suht kunnossa moniin yhden kahden auton yrityksiin verrattuna. Niitä näkee junioreiden fudis- ja lätkäturnauksissa pitkin maata. Mutta jos ympäristöystävällisyys on se valttikortti mihin yrityksessä uskotaan, niin suuret on unet. Tai no maatuuhan ne autot ajan kanssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Halpisyhtiöiden vaikutus päästökuormituksiin riippuu pitkälti siitä, minkälaisia suoritteitta heidän autoillaan ajetaan. Ympäristön kannalta on toki erittäin epäedullista ajattaa kokopäiväisesti hyvin ikääntyneellä ja / tai huonokuntoisella kalustolla. Toisin sanoen uusikin, mutta (moottorin osalta)  huonokuntoinen ajoneuvo on ympäristön kannalta negatiivinen asia.

Tässä lueteltujen halpisyhtiöiden kalusto on nähdäkseni selvinnyt vuosikatsastuksista läpi ja vastaa lainsäätäjän vaatimuksia. On yhteiskunnan asia tarkistaa lainsäädäntöä ja / tai muita määräyksiä, mikäli nykyiset säädökset johtavat ihan oikeasti epätarkoituksenmukaisiin tuloksiin.

Suomessa määräykset edellyttävät tiettyjä päästötasoja ajoneuvoilta sen mukaan, mitä ajoneuvoa käyttöönotettaessa on autolta vaadittu. Koska 1970-luvun linja-autoilta ei vaadittu juurikaan mitään, ei niiltä tänäkään päivänä vaadita sen enempää. Tässä lainsäätäjä on selvästi arvioinut tilannetta sillä tavoin, että vanhimman pään ympäristöä vakavasti kuormittavat ajoneuvot väistyvät vähitellen liikenteestä.

En pitäisi mitenkään mahdottomana, että Suomessakin esimerkiksi jotkut kunnat määräävät ajoneuvojen "ympäristövyöhykkeitä" alueilleen. Tällä tavoin esimerkiksi Helsinki voisi kieltää vaikkapa Euro2:ia saastuttavammilta dieselajoneuvoilta pääsyn esimerkiksi kantakaupungin alueelle. Tämä koskisi sitten yhtä lailla niin linja- kuin tilausliikennettäkin - periaatteessa ihan kaikkea ajamista. Nyt täytyy kuitenkin nähdä metsä puilta ja miettiä, ajetaanko tuossa ylempänä mainituilla "paljon saastuttavilla erittäin ikääntyneillä linja-autoilla" ihan oikeasti niin isoja suoritteita, että niiden aiheuttamiin ympäristökuormitukseen pitäisi ihan tosissaan puuttua. Oma arvioni on, että noin vanhoilla busseilla ajetut kilometrit suhteutettuna linja-autoliikenteen kokonaissuoritteisiin ovat kuitenkin sangen marginaalista.

En kirjoita tässä sen enempää halpisyhtiöiden puolesta kuin niitä vastaankaan. Linja-autoalalla itsekin toimivana toivoisin, että elinkeinoa voisi harjoittaa kestävällä tavalla. Siitä, mikä sitten on kestävä tapa, löytyykin havaintojeni mukaan toista sataa erilaista tulkintaa...  :Smile:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ja tämäkö ei ollut provoamista? On varmasti todella "ekoa" ajaa 20-30 vuotta vanhoilla öljyä polttavilla autovanhuksilla, jos verrataan vaikkapa auton tuottamia päästöjä ilmakehään... Toki kaikki asiat voidaan koettaa kääntää "parhain päin" vaikka minkälaisilla tekosyillä ja suoranaisella paskan jauhamisella. Tosiasia nyt vaan on, että ekologisuus on kaukana 70-luvun tekniikkaa edustavista linjavaunuista. Valitettavasti.


Et tainnut ymmärtää... eli on tuhlausta ja haaskausta jos ei mitä tahansa tavaraa käytetä loppuun. Sama juttu vaikkapa vanhan kännykän kanssa; tuhlausta laittaa hyvä toimiva kännykkä roskiin vain siksi, että se on vanha ja epämuodikas jos sillä itse pystyy hoitamaan omat asiansa. Ja jos kaikki käyttäisivät tavaransa loppuun, uutta tavaraa tarvitsisi valmistaa vähemmän. Tuottaahan kaiken uuden valmistaminen myös erilaisia päästöjä luontoon. Muistetaan vielä auton tärkein tehtävä: kuljettaa ihmiset ja tavarat paikasta A paikkaan B turvallisesti ja luotettavasti. Se, mitä muuta jotkut autoltaan vaativat, ovat makuasioita. Makuasiahan tämäkin, mutta mielestäni ajettavuudeltaan vanhan Hetku-Scanian voittanutta ei ole!

----------


## kemkim

> Et tainnut ymmärtää... eli on tuhlausta ja haaskausta jos ei mitä tahansa tavaraa käytetä loppuun.


Olen samaa mieltä. Kännykät ja muut kulutustavarat päätyvät hyvin usein kaatopaikalle, kun tulee uudemman muodin mukaista tavaraa markkinoille. Se on tuhlausta. Onneksi sentään bussien kohdalla on niin, että aina ne käyttöä löytävät. Ensin pikavuorokäytössä kotimaassa, sitten vakiovuoroilla ja tilausajoissa. Tämän jälkeen joko autoilla on vielä pitkä ura edessään itärajan takana tai ne päätyvät keikkabusseiksi tai muutetaan matkailuautoiksi. Kun tarpeeksi ovat lahonneita, että korjaaminen ei enää kannata, ne viedään romuttamoon ja metalli käytetään uudelleen. Malliesimerkki toimivasta kierrätyksestä. Puhumattakaan asunnoista, jotka käytetään loppuun ja vieläpä remontoidaan sen jälkeen niin, etteivät ne kulu loppuun käytännössä ikinä. Laivat, lentokoneet, käytetään myös loppuun kehitysmaissa. Henkilöautot ovat jotain kestokulutustuotteen ja kulutustuotteen väliltä, ei niitä ainakaan missään tapauksessa yhtä hyvin hyödynnetä kuin busseja.

Eli meillä on vain totuttu siihen, että vanhat bussit roudataan Venäjälle ja Viroon pois silmistä, ja kun joku kotimainen yrittäjä Ajokki-ikäistä kalustoa käyttää, niin sellainen herättää epäilemättä huomiota.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Miten asiallista on täällä luoda huonoa "roskafirman" mainetta jollekin yksittäiselle pienelle bussifirmalle ja heikentää tämän ihmisen/perheen toimeentulomahdollisuuksia. Pitäisi saada tämän bussifirman ihmisten kommentteja tänne, ettei mene ihan yksipuoliseksi. Ehkä heillä on joku hyvä selitys siihen, miksi käyttävät heikkokuntoista kalustoa.


Siis ei hyvääpäivää... Miten heikkokuntoisen kaluston käyttöön voisi koskaan olla olemassa hyvää selitystä, kun kerran kyseessä on kuitenkin luvanvarainen liiketoiminta ja ajoneuvot ovat työkaluja, eivätkä perjantai- ja lauantai-iltojen kruisailuun tarkoitettuja tuning-rakkineita, eli niille kertyy huomattava määrä ajokilometrejä? Pitäisikö sitten sinusta sallia taksiliikenne 80-luvun Datsuneilla ja reseptilääkkeiden sekoittaminen jossain epämääräisessä putiikissa?

Ja mitä maineeseen tulee, niin eiköhän se maine ole ihan kiinni siitä yrityksen omasta toiminnasta, eikä siitä, että kovempia hintoja veloittavat yritykset yrittäisivät yksioikoisesti mustamaalata jotain tiettyjä nimettyjä kilpailijoita (kuten esim. Taksi-Cab Ky/Myllymäen Kuljetus Oy, alias Myllymäki). Se maine on asiakkaiden kokemusten pohjalta muovautunut selvästikin varsin negatiiviseksi, eikä se ole näiden muiden yritysten aiheuttamaa. On lapsellista väittää, että tässä oltaisiin viemässä jonkin elanto mustamaalaamalla tai aiheettomasti kritiikkiä antamalla, kun selvästikin kritiikki on aiheellista.

Eikä ihme, että esim. Myllymäen maine on mitä on. Roskatilurifirman maineen saa varsin helposti kun autojen väritykset ja teippaukset ovat mitä kulloinkin sattuvat olemaan, kuljettajat pukeutuvat miten sattuvat, autot ovat iältään vähän mitä sattuavat ja talon uusinkin auto taitaa olla jo 6-7 vuotta vanha (firman sivustollakin näkyvä MB Sprinter/Prostyle on tiettääkseni nuorin), kun sitten suurin osa on jotain vuosimallia 198x.




> Jos jollakulla ottaa koville, että minä tai joku muu sanoo rehellisen totuuden näiden roskafirmojen romukalustosta, olen pahoillani. Suoraan sanottuna, en panisi edes pahakseni, mikäli tämän tason toimijat katoaisivat pelipöydältä vallan. Kuitenkin valtaosa maamme pienistä, keskikokoisista ja suurista alan yrityksistä tarjoaa aivan toisen tason kalustoa asiakkailleen. Miksi siis tälläisiä alan häpeäpilkkuja pitäisi sääliä tahi suojella, kysyn vaan...


Sehän tässä huolestuttavaa onkin, että keskustelu tulisi jotenkin vaimentaa eräiden mielestä sopimattomana, koska on päivänselvää, että alalla on ongelma, johon on syytä puuttua. Eli siihen, että tilausajoja myydään asiakkaille pilkkahinnoilla, ajetaan millä ajetaan ja asiakkaat odottavat saavansa hyvän auton ja hyvää palvelua. Tämä yhtälö ei vain yksinkertaisesti toimi, eikä sitä voi kuopata olemalla keskustelemasta tällaisista Myllymäen kaltaisista tapauksista ja siitä mitä asiakkaat oikein luulevat saavansa maksaessaan Mustamäen torin hintatasoon verrattavissa olevia hintoja. Ainoastaan keskustelulla ja valistamisella voidaan aidosti vaikuttaa tähän alan suurimpaan ongelmaan, eikä siten, että yritetään pakottaa ihmisiä tiettyyn suuntaan. Sitten kun ihmiset rupeavat tajuamaan kuinka pienistä säästöistä loppujen lopuksi on kyse, rupeaa kehityssuuntakin tervehtymään. Onneksi merkkejä tervehtymisestä on jo jonkin verran, vaikka yhä löytyy ajosta paljon rotteloita tilausajokalustona ympäri Suomenmaata sekä muuta epätervettä kilpailua.




> Vastapainoksi sitten löytyy myös toisen ääripään edustusta, eli vaikkapa joku eläkkeellä oleva D-kortin omistava henkilö, joka ei ole AMMATIKSEEN ajanut isoa autoa vuosikausiin.


Eikä tarvitse edes mennä tuohon ääripäähän, vaan ylipäätänsä huolestuttavan paljon eritoten tilausajoja ajavat sellaiset kuljettajat, jotka eivät alunperinkään ole ajaneet linja-autoa, vaan ovat ajokokemuksella saaneet D-kirjaimensa, eivätkä sitten aina osaa ajaa linja-autoa linja-autona, vaan pikemmin kuin matkustajatonta kuorma-autoa, eikä asiakaspalvelukaan oikein pelaa, aivan kuten tässä Myllymäen esimerkkitapauksessa. En tässä yritä sanoa, etteikö olisi olemassa hyviä ajokokemuksen kautta ajolupansa saaneita linja-autonkuljettajia (koska sellaisia on), vaan sitä, että valitettavasti sieltä löytyy myös paljon näitä heikompia tapauksia, joilla ei oikeastaan ole mitään asiaa ajaa linja-autoa. Onneksi tähän on kuitenkin tulossa muutosta, kun enää ei voi päästä ajamaan ammattimaista linja-autoliikennettä pelkällä ajokokemuksella.




> Miten niin halpabussimeininkinkiä? Miten niin vaarallista matkustajakuljetusta? Todista se!! Autot ovat huollettuja ja katsastettuja sekä toimivia. Ja kuljettajat päteviä kokoneita konkareita. Miksi semmoiseen pitäisi viranomaisten puuttua? Siksikö vain, kun auto ei ole uusi? Kannattaisi jättää nyt perusteeton paskanjauhanta ja mustamaalaus vain oman päänsä sisään.


Palataan tähän esimerkkitapaukseen. Jos matkustaja kokee olevansa vaarassa, on silloin kyseessä vaarallinen matkustajakuljetus ja sillä sipuli. Jos asiakas kokee tilanteen olevan hänelle vaaraksi, niin hänellä on täysi oikeus siihen ja hänellä täysi oikeus vaatia, että matkanteko keskeytetään heti vaaran vuoksi. Jos kuljettaja sitten rupeaa pullikoimaan vastaan epäasiallisesti, kun varmasti olisi itsekin huomannut tilanteen ammattilaisena (jos siis edes on ammattilainen), niin kyseessä on rehellisesti sanottuna törkeä matkustajien laiminlyönti. Eritoten kun tuossa tilanteessa uskon, että asiansa osaava kuljettaja tekisi vähintään samat havainnot kuin matkustaja.

Huolto, katsastus ja toimivuus ei vielä takaa mitään. Katsastuksesta nyt pääsee varsin heittämällä läpi linja-autojenkin osalta, eikä huolto tarkoita aina asiantuntevaa ja tunnollista huoltamista, vaan voi olla pahimmillaan valohoitoa omallakin montulla. Toimivuus on varsin subjektiivista. Joku voi olla ajamatta ilman toimivaa lämmitystä tmv. ja joku voi pitää toimivana autoa, jonka polttoainetankki voi tipahtaa koska tahansa.

Mitä kuljettajien konkaruuteen tulee, niin se ei aina todellakaan ole positiivista, vaan voi usein johtaa siihen, että kuljettaja kokee olevansa aina oikeassa ja muutenkin suhtautuu työhönsä varsin leipiintyneesti. Selvästikin tässä esimerkkitapauksessa kuljettaja ei todellakaan osoittanut ammattitaitoa, vaan lähinnä omahyväistä typeryyttä. Tosin eipä tuolla firmalla taida paljoakaan mainetta olla menetettävänä...




> Et tainnut ymmärtää... eli on tuhlausta ja haaskausta jos ei mitä tahansa tavaraa käytetä loppuun.


Ja tämä loppuun kuluttaminen tulee ehdottomasti tehdä ns. in-house, eli auton tulee pysyä samassa talossa koko elinkaarensa ajan? Pidät sitten varmaankin esim. Kovasta (Kovanen-yhtiöt) tuhlaajana, kun kerran kaluston keski-ikä on n. 2 vuotta, eli autot menevät poistoon keskimäärin parin vuoden palveluksen jälkeen. Mutta jos kerran näin ajattelet, niin mieltäni lämmittää se kuinka naiivisti tunnut luulevan, että Suomessa menon tulisi olla kuin Venäjällä tai Valko-Venäjällä. Maamme tilausajoautokanta olisikin sitten varsin edustava. Ei tarvitsisi koskaan hävetä kun katsoo saksalaisten menoa, kun tietäisi kuinka järkevästi ja edistyneesti toimimmekaan, kun kulutamme ehdottomasti autot loppuun itse, emmekä sorru tuhlaukseen.

----------


## J_J

> Et tainnut ymmärtää... eli on tuhlausta ja haaskausta jos ei mitä tahansa tavaraa käytetä loppuun. Sama juttu vaikkapa vanhan kännykän kanssa; tuhlausta laittaa hyvä toimiva kännykkä roskiin vain siksi, että se on vanha ja epämuodikas jos sillä itse pystyy hoitamaan omat asiansa. Ja jos kaikki käyttäisivät tavaransa loppuun, uutta tavaraa tarvitsisi valmistaa vähemmän. Tuottaahan kaiken uuden valmistaminen myös erilaisia päästöjä luontoon. Muistetaan vielä auton tärkein tehtävä: kuljettaa ihmiset ja tavarat paikasta A paikkaan B turvallisesti ja luotettavasti. Se, mitä muuta jotkut autoltaan vaativat, ovat makuasioita. Makuasiahan tämäkin, mutta mielestäni ajettavuudeltaan vanhan Hetku-Scanian voittanutta ei ole!


Näillä 70- ja 80-lukujen rotiskoilla on kyllä olemassa oma käyttökohteensa, niistä voi tehdä vaikkapa matkailuautoja, erilaisia harrasteautoja (vaikkapa kilpa-auton, hevosten tms. kuljettamiseen) ja niin edelleen. Niiden paikka ei todellakaan ole vuonna 2007 kuljettamassa MAKSAVIA ASIAKKAITA TILAUSAJOLIIKENTEESSÄ. Ajatusmaailmasi tuntuu olevan "hieman" naiivi, joten tuon hetku-Scania -vertauksenkin jotenkin ymmärrän sitä taustaa vasten... Oikeus omaan mielipiteeseen kun meillä lähes jokaisella tässä maassa on.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Johan tämä meni paskanjauhannaksi eräiden osalta...
Tapauksesta A-Bus:
Kun markkinointia ei harrasteta, ainahan ei ole ollut edes puhelinnumeroa luettelossa, eli keikat on myyty tutuille asiakkaille. Tällöinhän asiakkaat tietävät mitä saavat! Jos asiakas tietää mitä saa ja haluaa sitä, mitä valittamista teillä siitä on?
Ja nuo turvallisuusasiat sitten. A-Busilla ei vaarallisella autolla ajeta. Ei vanha auto tarkoita sitä, että se on vaarallinen. Tuollainen perusteeton faktaton mustamaalaus kannattaisi teidän ajoissa lopettaa. Joku voi nettikirjoittelunkin perusteella nostaa kunnianloukkaussyytteitä, muistattehan? Viisain vaikenee ensin ja minä en aio enää joutavaa sontaa jauhaa.

----------


## J_J

> Johan tämä meni paskanjauhannaksi eräiden osalta...
> Tapauksesta A-Bus:
> Kun markkinointia ei harrasteta, ainahan ei ole ollut edes puhelinnumeroa luettelossa, eli keikat on myyty tutuille asiakkaille. Tällöinhän asiakkaat tietävät mitä saavat! Jos asiakas tietää mitä saa ja haluaa sitä, mitä valittamista teillä siitä on?


Vaiko sitten toisaalta niin, että tilaukset tulevat jonkinlaisen "hyvä veli" -verkoston kautta, vieläpä niin että tilaaja ei lopulta missään vaiheessa itse edes käytä tilattua palvelua... Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Helsinki-Cup -kyyditykset. Tilaaja varmasti tietää, mitä maksamalleen hinnalle odottaa vastineeksi, mutta... Palvelun käyttäjät sen sijaan saattaa olla palvelun ja kaluston tasosta aivan toista mieltä...




> Ja nuo turvallisuusasiat sitten. A-Busilla ei vaarallisella autolla ajeta. Ei vanha auto tarkoita sitä, että se on vaarallinen. Tuollainen perusteeton faktaton mustamaalaus kannattaisi teidän ajoissa lopettaa. Joku voi nettikirjoittelunkin perusteella nostaa kunnianloukkaussyytteitä, muistattehan? Viisain vaikenee ensin ja minä en aio enää joutavaa sontaa jauhaa.


Tiedät ja ymmärrät varmasti itsekin, mihin nämä "kaluston turvallisuusasiat" mitä tässä ketjussa on käsitelty etenkin Myllymäen osalta, viittaavat. Kuten tietänet myös sen, että ne ei ole kenenkään keksimiä, tuulesta temmattuja asioita. Jos tiedossa olevien tosiasioiden kirjoittaminen on "mustamaalausta", niin olkoon sitten.

Ps. Hyvä, että tuli selväksi, kuka on viisain tähän keskusteluun osallistuneista. Tämä valinta lienee jonkin puolueettoman tahon suorittama, joten onneksi olkoon tittelistä.

----------


## kemkim

> Tuollainen perusteeton faktaton mustamaalaus kannattaisi teidän ajoissa lopettaa. Joku voi nettikirjoittelunkin perusteella nostaa kunnianloukkaussyytteitä, muistattehan? Viisain vaikenee ensin ja minä en aio enää joutavaa sontaa jauhaa.


Kun asia-argumentit loppuvat, alkaa uhkailu lakimiehillä. Ongelmat ovat yleensä tämän uhkailijan tiedossa ja hän pelkää, että ne käyvät liian julkisiksi, joten asian huomanneet yritetään vaientaa. Tällainen touhu on minulle tuttua tuolta kiinteistöpuolelta, jossa liikkuvat kanssa aika isot rahat. Kyllähän se olisi ikävää, jos joltain firmalta loppuisivat keikat, kun ongelmat tulisivat tietoon tarpeeksi korkeille tahoille. Sitten loppuisi myös hyvä bisnes, kun asiaa ei enää voisi kertakaikkiaan hyssytellä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kun asia-argumentit loppuvat, alkaa uhkailu lakimiehillä. Ongelmat ovat yleensä tämän uhkailijan tiedossa ja hän pelkää, että ne käyvät liian julkisiksi, joten asian huomanneet yritetään vaientaa.


Oletko kemkim nyt täysin varma siitä, mistä kirjoitat?

Tunnen nimimerkki Camo Lissabonen taustahenkilön pitkälle yli 10 vuoden takaa. Tunnen myös hänen työhistoriansa ja suhteensa esimerkiksi hänen itsensä mainitsemaan A-Busiin, josta hän ensi sijassa kirjoittaa, jokseenkin hyvin. Tiedän siitä yrityksestä yhtä ja toista myös useiden muiden SLHS:n jäsenien kautta jonkun verran. Muista "heikkotasoisiksi" arvioiduista tilausajoyrityksistä en sitten juurikaan tiedä.

Yleistäminen näiden firmojen suhteen on tasan yhtä älyllistä kuin se, että yleistäisimme linja-auto- tai joukkoliikenneharrastajia tai vaikkapa tämän foorumin käyttäjiä. Kukin firma on oma tapauksensa. Niin uusilla kuin vanhoilla autoilla ajavat.

Vihjailit, että "ongelmat tulisivat julkisiksi". Oletko ystävällinen, ja kerrot (kun Sinulla ilmeisesti jotain näyttöä on), mitkä A-Busiin liittyvät oletetut ongelmat ovat sellaisia, jotka eivät kestä päivävaloa? Ainoastaan linja-autokaluston keski-ikä (tai ikärakenne ylipäänsä) vai vielä jotkin muutkin asiat? Mitkä?

----------


## vristo

> Tunnen nimimerkki Camo Lissabonen taustahenkilön pitkälle yli 10 vuoden takaa. Tunnen myös hänen työhistoriansa ja suhteensa esimerkiksi hänen itsensä mainitsemaan A-Busiin, josta hän ensi sijassa kirjoittaa, jokseenkin hyvin. Tiedän siitä yrityksestä yhtä ja toista myös useiden muiden SLHS:n jäsenien kautta jonkun verran.


Myös minä tunnen nimimerkki Camo Lissabonen ja hänen työhistoriansa henkilökohtaisesti, aivan kuten Rattivaunukin. Hänen työtoverinaan olen todellakin vakuuttunut hänen ammattitaidostaan kaikinpuolin. 

Nimimerkki kemkimin kyllä kannattaisi miettiä ennenkuin alkaa aiheettomasti mustamaalaamaan henkilöitä, joiden taustoista ei ole mitään tietoa.

----------


## kemkim

> Oletko kemkim nyt täysin varma siitä, mistä kirjoitat?


Teksti vaan alkaa olla aika kovaa puolin ja toisin tässä viestiketjussa kuten varmaan muutkin ovat huomanneet, mutta en tiedä, onko asiassa perää vai onko tässä nyt kyse joidenkin ihmisten keskinäisistä erimielisyyksistä. Pakko on vain uskoa sitä, mitä täältä lukee, koska parempaa tietoa ei ole. Tuskinpa täällä kukaan tyhjänkään takia ottaisi suurennuslasin alle näitä kyseisiä firmoja.

En tiedä tosiaan tuosta A-busista sen enempää koska nimikin on jo tuntematon, eikä sen toiminta minua niin paljon kosketa, mutta Myllymäen kohdalla on uskomatonta, että kaupunki vuodesta toiseen ostaa kuljetuspalveluja tuontasoiselta firmalta. Siitä on ollut ainakin kerran Iltalehdessäkin juttua, muistan tuon vammaiskuljetustapauksen. Vaikea uskoa, että joka kerta käytäisiin kilpailu ja tehtäisiin ne samat virheet ja tarkoituksella vaarannettaisiin kehitysvammaisten lasten henki, jos kerran tämän firman laatutaso on tiedossa.

Se kyllä mietityttää, että täällä alettaisiin uhkailla kunnianloukkaussyytteillä toisia foorumilaisia. On tämä kuitenkin sen verran asiallinen foorumi, että mielipiteensä tulisi itse kukin voida sanoa ilman, että pitäisi pelätä syytteitä, vaikkei mielipide kaikkia miellyttäisikään. Ilmapiiri menee aika tunkkaiseksi, jos tällaiseen meininkiin lähdetään. Vaunut.orgissa on ollut ainakin joskus tällaista muistaakseni, parempi kun täällä emme lähde sellaiseen, vaan pysyttelisimme faktapohjaisessa keskustelussa.

Mutta vristo on oikeassa, pitäisi tosiaan miettiä paremmin, ennen kuin lähtee kommentoimaan itselleen tuntematonta, latautunutta aihetta. Pahoittelen nyt, jos olen loukannut jotain näillä kommenteillani. Tarkoituksenani ei ole ollut mustamaalata ketään kirjoittelijaa tai esittää epäilyksiä ammattitaidosta.

----------


## kuukanko

Riskiretket kertoo jo firman nimessä, mitä on odotettavissa, jos tilaa tilausajon heiltä.

----------


## Resiina

> Riskiretket kertoo jo firman nimessä, mitä on odotettavissa, jos tilaa tilausajon heiltä.


Kyseisen firman omistaa Lähilinjojen entinen kuljettaja. kyseinen firma ei ainakaan lupaa liikoja  :Smile:

----------


## Rasbelin

> Tapauksesta A-Bus:
> Kun markkinointia ei harrasteta, ainahan ei ole ollut edes puhelinnumeroa luettelossa, eli keikat on myyty tutuille asiakkaille. Tällöinhän asiakkaat tietävät mitä saavat! Jos asiakas tietää mitä saa ja haluaa sitä, mitä valittamista teillä siitä on?


Ei kyse ole vain siitä, että saako asiakas sitä mitä haluaa, vaan myös sitä mihin suuntaan tilausliikenne Suomessa alana kehittyy. Kun Myllymäen ja A-Busin kaltaiset palveluntarjoajat vesittävät markkinoita tarjoamalla varsin B-luokan palvelua, kärsii ajanmukaisemman tilausajopalvelun kysyntä, koska asiakkaat sokeasti ottavat sen halvan Myllymäen tai A-Busin tekemän tarjouksen. Paitsi, että tämä vesittää toimintaedellytykset monelta muulta, niin se heikentää alan imagoa niin Suomessa, kuin ulkomailla, kun joku A-Bus köröttää esim. Ruotsissa (ainakin USE-191 on bongattu Åressa). Mielikuva suomalaisista tilausajolinja-autoista rupeaa olemaan varsin sitä luokkaa, että suomalaiset ajavat vanhoilla busseilla.




> Ja nuo turvallisuusasiat sitten. A-Busilla ei vaarallisella autolla ajeta.


Omalta osaltani puhuinkin esimerkissäni Myllymäen tilanteesta. En ole toistaiseksi ottanut kantaa A-Busin autojen turvallisuuteen. Nyt kuitenkin otan.




> Ei vanha auto tarkoita sitä, että se on vaarallinen.


Autoissa on ABS-jarrut? Kaikilla matkustamon istumapaikoilla on turvavyöt? Kuljettajalle on turvavyö? Ovathan ensiapulaukut paikoillaan ja alle 10 vuotta vanhoja? Ja löytyy nykytapaan 6 kg ABC-jauhesammutin? Moottoritilassa on liekkitunnistin/tunnistimet? Moottoritila on varustettu sammutusaukoin?

A-Busin autot kyllä selvästikin ainakin ulospäin vaikuttavat siistimmiltä kuin Myllymäen, eli saattavat hyvinkin olla asianmukaisesti huollettuja, mutta se ei sulje pois sitä, että linja-autojen turvallisuus on kehittynyt eteenpäin siitä kun tyypillinen A-Busin auto on ensirekisteröity. Vanha ei tarkoita automaattisesti vaarallista, mutta se tarkoittaa sitä, että se ei ole pysynyt perässä turvallisuuskehityksessä.




> Tuollainen perusteeton faktaton mustamaalaus kannattaisi teidän ajoissa lopettaa.


Tässä keskustelussa olen ainakin omalta osaltani pyrkinyt laittamaan esille perusteluja ja faktoja. Sen sijaan mm. olet itse ruvennut puhumaan jostain hetku-Scanioista ja ties mistä, vältellen perusteluja ja faktoja.




> Joku voi nettikirjoittelunkin perusteella nostaa kunnianloukkaussyytteitä, muistattehan?


Rikoslaki tuntee myös sellaisen käsitteen kuin laiton uhkailu. Niin, eli kuka se viisas nyt sitten oikeastaan onkaan...




> Tunnen nimimerkki Camo Lissabonen taustahenkilön pitkälle yli 10 vuoden takaa. Tunnen myös hänen työhistoriansa ja suhteensa esimerkiksi hänen itsensä mainitsemaan A-Busiin, josta hän ensi sijassa kirjoittaa, jokseenkin hyvin.


No se selittää sitten miksi hänen kirjoittelunsa on niinkin puolueellista ja miksi hän välttelee ainakin osaa esitetyistä perustelluista kommenteista.




> Myös minä tunnen nimimerkki Camo Lissabonen ja hänen työhistoriansa henkilökohtaisesti, aivan kuten Rattivaunukin. Hänen työtoverinaan olen todellakin vakuuttunut hänen ammattitaidostaan kaikinpuolin.


Camo Lissabonen ammattitaidolla ei ole merkitystä tässä asiayhteydessä, vaan sillä mitkä hänen suhteensa yritykseen ovat. Ts. hänellä on näemmä sellaisia kytköksiä yritykseen, joidenka vuoksi hän keskustelee aiheesta varsin vahvasti A-Bus-silmälasit silmillään.

----------


## tkp

> Mitä kuljettajien konkaruuteen tulee, niin se ei aina todellakaan ole positiivista, vaan voi usein johtaa siihen, että kuljettaja kokee olevansa aina oikeassa ja muutenkin suhtautuu työhönsä varsin leipiintyneesti.


Ehkäpä tässä konkaruudella tarkoitetaan sitä, että kuljettaja tietää autosta muutakin kuin että kaasua painamalla vauhti kiihtyy ja jarrua painamalla hidastuu...? Se kun ei todellakaan ole mieltäylentävä tilanne että autoon tulee jotain vikaa matkalla ja kuljettaja seisoo sormi suussa auton vieressä että enhän minä tästä mitään ymmärrä, oli vika sitten kuinka pieni tahansa. Ja sikälis että A-busin kalusto on vielä sellaista, että siihen pystyy tekemään melko isonkin remontin tien päällä, ja matka jatkuu (Jotain positiviistä A-busin kalustossa?  :Smile:  ). Nykyajan väyläsähköt kun lopettaa toimintansa, sitä ei välttämättä herätetä henkiin muualla kuin merkkikorjaamolla.




> Autoissa on ABS-jarrut? Kaikilla matkustamon istumapaikoilla on turvavyöt? Kuljettajalle on turvavyö? Ovathan ensiapulaukut paikoillaan ja alle 10 vuotta vanhoja? Ja löytyy nykytapaan 6 kg ABC-jauhesammutin? Moottoritilassa on liekkitunnistin/tunnistimet? Moottoritila on varustettu sammutusaukoin?


Eiköhän autoissa ole ne varusteet jotka niihin on uutena vaadittu. Eipä taida kovin monessa -90 luvun tilausajo-/pikavuoroautossakaan olla kun etupenkissä vaadittavat turvavyöt. Sammutusaukotkin taitaa löytyä jos liikennöitsijä ne on viitsinyt jälkikäteen tehdä. Ei taida olla Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelläkään kaikissa autoissa kaikkia edellä mainittuja varusteita?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No se selittää sitten miksi hänen kirjoittelunsa on niinkin puolueellista ja miksi hän välttelee ainakin osaa esitetyistä perustelluista kommenteista.


Harva kai omaa työpaikkaansa suoraan mustamaalaa julkisilla areenoilla. Tosin tässä ketjussa toistaiseksi yksikään kirjoittaja ei näköjään ole pystynyt osoittamaan toteen ensimmäistäkään sellaista A-Busiin liittyvää asiaa, joka ei kestäisi päivänvaloa. Mouhutaan vain vanhoista autoista jne. Se on toki fakta, että yrityksen autot ovat vanhoja. Se nyt vain on niin. On niitä vanhoja autoja muillakin, myös linjaliikenteessä. Niin kotimaassa kuin maan rajojen ulkopuolellakin. Vanhoilla(kin) autoilla voi harjoittaa tätä elinkeinoa laillisesti, näin asianlaita nyt sattuu olemaan. Joidenkin liikeideaan edullisesti hankittavat tuotantovälineet saattavat sopia erinoimaisen hyvin. Se on lainsäätäjän asia puuttua säädöksissä vallitseviin epäkohtiin, mikäli sellaisia voidaan osoittaa olevan olemassa.

----------


## Kimmo

> Kaikilla matkustamon istumapaikoilla on turvavyöt? Kuljettajalle on turvavyö? Ovathan ensiapulaukut paikoillaan ja alle 10 vuotta vanhoja? Ja löytyy nykytapaan 6 kg ABC-jauhesammutin? Moottoritilassa on liekkitunnistin/tunnistimet? Moottoritila on varustettu sammutusaukoin?



Monissa uudemmissakaan linja-autoissa ei välttämättä ole vöitä, ellei nyt sitten satu olemaan aivan pakasta vedetty tuliterä peli. Nuo liekintunnistimet/automaattiset sammutusjärjestelmät eivät minua ole näin linja-autojen parissa korjaamolla työskentelevänä vakuuttamaan: Usein huutavat turhia hälyytyksiä ja pullotkin saattavat tyhjentyä itsestään.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Ja sikälis että A-busin kalusto on vielä sellaista, että siihen pystyy tekemään melko isonkin remontin tien päällä, ja matka jatkuu (Jotain positiviistä A-busin kalustossa?).


Kyllä, tuota voidaan pitää positiivisena seikkana, jos jotain positiivista sanottavaa halutaan keksiä A-Busin kalustosta. Toki voidaan myös pitää positiivisena seikkana sitä, että asiakkaan kannalta ajon hinnassa ei ole tuntuvaa kalusto-osuuttaa. Toisaalta sillä on sitten ne omat heikkoutensa.




> Eiköhän autoissa ole ne varusteet jotka niihin on uutena vaadittu.


Toki, mutta sehän juuri kuvastaakin sitä, että miksi uudempi kalusto on turvallisempaa. Eli koska turvallisuusvaatimukset ovat vuosien myötä nousseet.




> Ei taida olla Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelläkään kaikissa autoissa kaikkia edellä mainittuja varusteita?


Ei ole, ei. Tosin se ei ole minun päänvaiva, vaan kyseisen yrityksen, enkä voi siihen sen enempää vaikuttaa. Onneksi kokonaistaso on kuitenkin paremmalla tolalla kuin eräillä muilla yrityksillä. Toisaalta on myös firmoja, joissa tilanne on parempi. Sitä mukaan kun kalusto uudistuu, sitä mukaan tilanne paranee.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Harva kai omaa työpaikkaansa suoraan mustamaalaa julkisilla areenoilla.


Siis nyt tämä A-Bus-kytkösepäily on näemmä päässyt sille asteelle, että hän on jo firman työntekijä, eikä vain firman omistajan tuttu tmv. Olisi sitten voinut itsekin ihan suoraan sanoa, että hän on firman leivissä ja puolustaa siitä syystä tätä yritystä. Tämä olisi selittänyt jo paljon, eikä olisi antanut kummallista mielikuvaa ulkopuolisesta, joka puolustaa jotain tilausajofirmaa ihan muuten vain.

----------


## vristo

> Siis nyt tämä A-Bus-kytkösepäily on näemmä päässyt sille asteelle, että hän on jo firman työntekijä, eikä vain firman omistajan tuttu tmv. Olisi sitten voinut itsekin ihan suoraan sanoa, että hän on firman leivissä ja puolustaa siitä syystä tätä yritystä. Tämä olisi selittänyt jo paljon, eikä olisi antanut kummallista mielikuvaa ulkopuolisesta, joka puolustaa jotain tilausajofirmaa ihan muuten vain.





> Minä ajoin Helsinki Cupin vuoden 1979 Scania BF111/Wiima M-300:lla tyytyväisenä luotettavalla autolla!


Minusta ainakin tuo kertoo aika selvää kieltä, mitä ko. nimimerkki tekee työkseen. Tottakai työntekijänäkin voi kertoa yhtiön toiminnasta; se on osaltaan ammattiylpeyttä, jota itsekin pidän bussinkuljettajan hyveenä. Kyllä minäkin olen ylpeä ajaessani ja palvellessani matkustajia CBF:n palveluksessa, kuten myös aiemmin Helbillä tai HKL-Bussiliikenteellä ollessani. Haluan myös tietää mahdollisimman paljon yhtiön toiminnasta ja tavotteista, jotta pystyn tekemään työni niin hyvin kuin mahdollista.

Ammattilaisen tunnistan itse myös siitä, että hän ei ala mollaamaan ja mustamaalaamaan muiden yhtiöiden toimintaa, varsinkaan kun ei ole tarkkaa kuvaa siitä. Joidenkin huhujen ja mielikuvien perusteella en sellaista lähtisi tekemään. Jokainen on paikkansa ansainnut ja jos on tyytyväinen työhönsä, niin mikäs siinä. Myöskään yhtion sisäisten asioiden puinti tms. ei kuulu ainakaan julkisille foorumeilla, sen jokainen vastuuntuntoinen yrityksessä työskentelevä tietää. Varsinaisiin epäkohtiin ja suoranaisiin laittomuuksiin pitää toki viranomaisten puuttua, sehän on heidän tehtävänsä. 

Annetaanhan työrauha toisillemme, hyvät kolleegat.

----------


## Skurubisin

Ei uusi ole aina ehjempää kuin vanha. Alallani olen kyllä törmännyt Suomen teillä liikkuviin jokusen vuoden vanhoihin vehkeisiin, joista on runko poikki, puhumattakaan sitten 10 vuotta vanhoista vehkeistä, jotka on olleet jokusen kerran poikki.... Eli kyllä uusikin vehje voi olla vaarallinen. Ei se heti kerro, että kun auto on +20v, että sen täytyy olla ihan romu. Ja Suomen vanhimmat bussit, jotka on monia vuosikymmeniä vanhoja, ovat hyvässä kunnossa.

Sitten Myllymäkeen: Silloin kuin ne vielä majaili Vantaan Pakkalassa, niin seurasin hiedän huoltotiloja raskaalle kalustolle: se oli kadulla! Siinä hoiti yksi vanha ukko (joka on ymmärtääkseni +50 reilusti) vaihteistorempat ja jarrutyöt, vaikka ulkona oli miinusasteita. Ei tänä päivänä löydä montaa asentajaa, jotka semmoiseen edes suostuisi, hatunnosto hänelle. Eli jos työnantaja ei ole pahemmin panostanut huoltoon ja sen tiloihin ja toimintaedellytyksiin, niin ei tuloksessakaan voi olla hurrattavaa. Nykyään en tiedä  miten huolto pelaa, kun firma on jossain muualla.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Hujis

> Nykyään kuin firma on josasin muualla, niin en tiedä  miten huolto pelaa.


Nykyään Kolohongassa näyttää olevan ihan asianmukaiset huoltohallit.

----------


## tkp

> Ei ole, ei. Tosin se ei ole minun päänvaiva, vaan kyseisen yrityksen, enkä voi siihen sen enempää vaikuttaa.


Kumma kyllä A-Busin kalustosta pitää ottaa päänvaivaa, mutta ei oman (tai ex) työnantajan? Tosin empä nyt menisi omavalmiste/Eaglea kovasti kehumaankaan...Varsinkaan kun alustan valmistajan mielestä ko. alustoja ei pitäisi olla edes olemassa enää...Turvallista matkaa?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tottakai työntekijänäkin voi kertoa yhtiön toiminnasta; se on osaltaan ammattiylpeyttä, jota itsekin pidän bussinkuljettajan hyveenä.


Näinhän se on. Firman työntekijä on usein paras henkilö korjaamaan suoranaiset väärät tiedot ja voi muutenkin tuoda esiin olennaisia puolia asiasta. Mutta: 




> Jokainen on paikkansa ansainnut ja jos on tyytyväinen työhönsä, niin mikäs siinä. Myöskään yhtion sisäisten asioiden puinti tms. ei kuulu ainakaan julkisille foorumeilla, sen jokainen vastuuntuntoinen yrityksessä työskentelevä tietää.


Tämä on toinen puoli asiasta ja ei siinä mitään. Mutta tästä syystä olisi hyvä tietää, että kirjoittaja tosiaankin kirjoittaa oman työnantajansa asioista. Bussipuolen ihmiset varmaan tuntevat toinen toisensa, mutta tämä ei ole mikään chatti vaan foorumi, eli ei voi tietää, ketkä keskustelua seuraavat. Näitä saattaa joku lukea jopa vuosien päästä. Camo Lissabone olisi kyllä voinut mainita heti kärkeen olevansa A-Bussissa töissä. Silloin olisi jäänyt väliin tämäkin jankkaaminen ja riitely kun kaikki olisivat heti ymmärtäneen mistä on kyse ja kirjoittaneet sen mukaan. No nyt kaikki sitten tietävät Camo Lissabonen työpaikan, eli se siitä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No nyt kaikki sitten tietävät Camo Lissabonen työaikan, eli se siitä.


Ainakin yhden työpaikan, joka lienee sivutoimi. Camolla taitaa olla aika paljon muutakin puuhaa, ja se on tietenkin mukava juttu sekin...  :Wink: 

Camo kyllä itsekin kertoi (ehkä osaksi epäsuorin sanankääntein) A-Busin hetku-Scanialla ajamisesta jo monta viestiä sitten, mutta maininta taisi vääntöjen tiimellyksessä jäädä joiltakin huomaamatta.

----------


## Ajomestari

Tämäpä näyttää olevan kuuma aihe. Kyllä sitä vikaa on myös uudenmissa autoissa siinä missä vanhoissakin. Kuljettajana olen huomannut että kaikesta yritetään säästää huollon puollella. Hyvä esimerkki on että eräässä yrityksessä (en viitsi kertoa) pinnoitetaan renkaat useaan kertaan. Yhtiö vaihtoi vielä halvempaan rengasliikkeeseen, jonka seurauksena on pinnoitettu runkoviallisia, jotka ovat sitten räjähtäneet ajon aikana. Renkaat ovat minusta tärkein turvallisuuteen vaikuttava tekijä, joiden kanssa ei saa säästää vaikka yhtiössä olisi 800 autoa. Tuntuu että täällä halpayhtiöitä kyseenalaistavat ovat tottuneet aina vain uuteen, mitä heidän työnantajansa on tarjonnut heille. Ehkä nämä halpayhtiöitä vastaan olevat on jo lapsesta asti lellittyjä, jotka eivät ymmärrä mikä on vanha tai käytetty. :Mad:

----------


## tkp

> Hyvä esimerkki on että eräässä yrityksessä (en viitsi kertoa) pinnoitetaan renkaat useaan kertaan. Yhtiö vaihtoi vielä halvempaan rengasliikkeeseen, jonka seurauksena on pinnoitettu runkoviallisia, jotka ovat sitten räjähtäneet ajon aikana.



Lieneekö sama yritys joka käyttää jopa talvella taka-akselillakin pitkittäisillä urilla varustettuja renkaita sen takia kun säästyy polttoainetta...Varmasti juu säästyy kun auto seisoo jumissa pysäkillä tai mäessä odottaen hiekkaa tai hinausautoa. Ja sitten vielä itketään lehdessä että kun ei kaupunki auraa ja hiekoita tarpeeksi...Kumma kun muiden liikennöitsijöiden autot ei ole samoissa risteyksissä ja pysäkeillä jumissa? Matkustajatkin varmasti ovat riemuissaan kun auto tulee reilusti myöhässä, tai jos nyt pääsee tulemaan ollenkaan...Mutta nuukuus on hyve...

----------


## Ajomestari

> Lieneekö sama yritys joka käyttää jopa talvella taka-akselillakin pitkittäisillä urilla varustettuja renkaita sen takia kun säästyy polttoainetta...Varmasti juu säästyy kun auto seisoo jumissa pysäkillä tai mäessä odottaen hiekkaa tai hinausautoa. Ja sitten vielä itketään lehdessä että kun ei kaupunki auraa ja hiekoita tarpeeksi...Kumma kun muiden liikennöitsijöiden autot ei ole samoissa risteyksissä ja pysäkeillä jumissa? Matkustajatkin varmasti ovat riemuissaan kun auto tulee reilusti myöhässä, tai jos nyt pääsee tulemaan ollenkaan...Mutta nuukuus on hyve...


Voipi olla. Mulla oli kerran semmoinen bussi ajossa jossa oli päinvaistainen rengastus mitä tkp kirjoitteli. Edessä oli vetävien pyörien renkaat, oli vähän huono pito edessä ja meluakin riitti

----------


## kemkim

> Yhtiö vaihtoi vielä halvempaan rengasliikkeeseen, jonka seurauksena on pinnoitettu runkoviallisia, jotka ovat sitten räjähtäneet ajon aikana. Renkaat ovat minusta tärkein turvallisuuteen vaikuttava tekijä, joiden kanssa ei saa säästää vaikka yhtiössä olisi 800 autoa.


Ainoan kerran kun olen ollut sellaisessa bussissa jonka rengas räjähti matkan aikana, oli HelBin Ikaruksessa linjalla H54 eräänä pimeänä syystalven aamuna. Joten ei tuo taida olla ihan arkipäiväistä. Tosin kyllä niitä renkaita on paukkunut muistaakseni Lauttakylän Autollakin eli Koiviston Autolla eräässä 2-tien suunan pikavuorossa, joten ei kai se ihan tavatonta ole. Tuossakin Turunväylän tapauksessa oli ihan kuljettajan taitavuudesta kiinni, ettei bussi ajanut päin kaidetta ja kaatunut. Paikallislehdissä on kyllä ollut juttua erään ison firman kohdalla siitä, että busseja ei Koskelan varikolla korjata juuri lainkaan, lattioista menee jalka läpi Ikaruksissa, ja Lahden suunnan jätti taas pääsi ajankohtaisohjelmaan polttoainetta säästävien alumiinikoristen bussien jarrujen jäätymisen vuoksi. Toivottavasti nämäkin firmat jättävät säästämisen sille asteelle, ettei sentään renkaista tai kuljettajien selkänahasta tarvitse alkaa säästää, koska sitten alkaisi jo jännittää toden teolla bussin kyydissä. On kyllä  sellaisiakin yhtiöitä, joilla ei ole ollut tietääkseni suurempia kalusto-ongelmia, kuten Pohjolan Liikenne ja Satakunnan Liikenne. Tuuriako lienee vai mitä.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Kumma kyllä A-Busin kalustosta pitää ottaa päänvaivaa, mutta ei oman (tai ex) työnantajan?


Tässä kai ensisijaisesti puhuttiin Myllymäestä, jonka lisäksi keskustelu siirtyi yleisesti ottaen koskemaan tuota hintakilpailun ääripäätä, jossa myös A-Bus on. Eli menee kyllä lähinnä sinulta yritykseksi nokittaa minua ohi aiheen.




> Tosin empä nyt menisi omavalmiste/Eaglea kovasti kehumaankaan...Varsinkaan kun alustan valmistajan mielestä ko. alustoja ei pitäisi olla edes olemassa enää...Turvallista matkaa?


En ole tiettääkseni kehunut sitä täällä. Ajoturvallisuuden kannalta uskon, että se on yhtä hyvä/huono kuin muutkin vastaavat sitä ikäluokkaa olevat autot.

----------

